# Hello random people



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello random people I never met in my life






my goats are just plain lazy

~random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

My goats take it after me  lol


~random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello anonymous ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha yup that's me


~random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> Haha yup that's me
> 
> ~random lady


Lol welcome anyways, what kind of goats do you have?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Nigerian dwarf goats I have two hoping to breed  Both female


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice, just Nubians and Nigerians here 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha nice 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

So, are they Registered?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes they are 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, you should post pics 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## corymitchel (Mar 26, 2014)

hey i got a question i have nigerian goat that was all ready pregnant she gave birth to triplets she is a awesome mom but none of the babies have ears why is that








Sent from my iPhone using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The sire was a Lamancha. Mini-manchas. They did it backwards though. Should have bred a Nigerian buck to a Lamancha doe. Lucky you didn't have birthing issues. Cute kids!!!


----------



## corymitchel (Mar 26, 2014)

thank you do much


Sent from my iPhone using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

corymitchel said:


> hey i got a question i have nigerian goat that was all ready pregnant she gave birth to triplets she is a awesome mom but none of the babies have ears why is that
> View attachment 1391
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Dairy Goat Forum


Why didn't you just make your own thread????


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah I should 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

I will have to wait till tomorrow my goats are asleep now haha 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't mind if people post stuff on my post it is for all people any way 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

I should post things earlier haha 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd love to see pics when you get them


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome new folks! i forget to check this section. Even though I have a barn full of goats, I still love to see pics of other folks' goats. Love those little minimanchas. I used to raise those but now it is just the big girls.


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha nice they can be trouble makers 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Clovor!


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup lol


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Here are pics of my baby's














Not the best pictures haha

~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> Here are pics of my baby's
> View attachment 1393
> View attachment 1394
> 
> ...


I love the second one, what a pretty color 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

She tried to eat my shirt the first one








~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh pretty girls!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> She tried to eat my shirt the first one
> View attachment 1395
> 
> 
> ~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


Lol, my goats have the same habit 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol and thank you! 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

A got some baby chicks!!! 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> View attachment 1396
> 
> 
> ~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


Cute! Where'd you get them?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Pet store haha


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha , should have known! What kind are they?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Black sex link and two others I forgot the names haha


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Black sexlink are REALLY GOOD layers, you should join the Goat Spot Forum too!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah I heard they were good layers to.  


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Gosh my chicks are trouble came back from eating dinner (5 minutes tops) and two chick were out of there coop/tin 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Today is my birthday!! 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Sad thing is I just came back from the hospital .  but at least nothing was wrong 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you !! 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope it was a good one!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

It was wonderful!! 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> It was wonderful!!
> 
> ~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


Glad to hear


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Is ur photo new?


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, I took that only a few days ago 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

It's cute haha


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> It's cute haha
> 
> ~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


Thanks! It's my 2 of Nubian girls- Crystal & Madison


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty names


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> Pretty names
> 
> ~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


Thanks, I thought so too  So, how long have you had goats?


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

This is my second year 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool , having fun yet ? Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## WhiskeyCreek (Apr 11, 2014)

One of my full Nigerian kids 
Her name is Henna


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Pretty girl 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Aw cute and it is wonderful but hard  


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah , it's work having goats 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Agreed lol 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol, so are you going to get your goats bred ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes just waiting till they are showing signs that they are in heat


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, what buck are you breeding them to ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

My 
Breeder lol


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, What's weather like where you're at ? It's been snowing here lately :/


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Dry with a 20% of a chance to rain


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol, want to see the buck I'm getting my does bred to ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow hard to beleive this will be the 70th post on a thread that starts as "hello random people"!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol, sorry guess we got off track :crazy: 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

No need to be sorry it was fun


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

clovor said:


> No need to be sorry it was fun
> 
> ~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


lol, well you've had the longest welcome of anybody lol


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Well then again we were just talkin about goats so we didn't break any rules lol and they should loosen up like we did lol  ( not forcing them to cause some of the forums are worrying ) 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha, I'm going to make a Chat Thread where any subject goes lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello. I am from AZ. Just thought I would say hi. I am not new to goats but new to this site.


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello 


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## David_jones (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello from me also ! We never met ever but attached with each other through Dairy Goat info community .


----------

